# Scared of new people??



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

On another thread of the same title, Bear asked about what to do with their 10 month old Cockapoo who is noticable different with strangers to family members



> We have a 10 month old Cockapoo called Jed!! Purchased him from Jandaz which I can't sing enough praise for! Anyway we've found since we've had him that he's a totally different dog when around people he doesn't know or hes only met a few times. To close family hes lovable, friendly bouncy character that loves the attention however when he meets new people outside the house he goes extremely timid and runs a mile. He also gets extremely protective if we have anyone new visiting our house? I just don't understand it, with other dogs hes fine and loves to play but as soon as there owners try to pet him he runs off scared?
> 
> Can anyone give some advice? Is it worth us taking him to puppy school? I play rugby and hes always with me so it isn't as if he is anti-social as hes always playing with other dogs.


Janice from Jandaz politely replied to Bear (Stuart) with a pm. We have not come across this behaviour to date and we were really interested in the advice that was given. I apologise if our post was worded in a way that Janice and/or her daughter Sarah would take offence as it was not intended to do so. 

We would still be really interested to hear how to overcome this behavioural development if anybody has some experience of this problem.

Stephen


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a stage im at yet , but i too am interested should it come up in the future  im sure Bear and others will welcome all helpful suggestions, from anyone with experience of this issue


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

stephen i tell you what pretend i asked you the question that stuart did? im sure you would supply us with a gooooooooooooooood looooooooooooong post haha explaining the way to do it lets face it you are so knowledgable about cockapoos. in fact i as a breeder love reading your posts you say some really helpful usefull comments keep it up , please ring sarah or my self for a informal chat if you decide you dont have the answer 07812679497 janice and sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Can we just let sleeping dogs lie now please? Because i for one (and i doubt i am the only one) am finding it very boring *yawn*, Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

claire who started this post again ??? not me ?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Christ this is the only post i'm going to make about this. I came onto the forum this morning after losing a member of my family last night cos I thought it would cheer me up. Loving cockapoo owners and breeders with a happy vibe, advice and frivolous, fun chat - that's why i like ILMC. Christ I wish I hadn't bothered!

Get things into perspective, life is too bloody short! Sort your differences out elsewhere.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Christ this is the only post i'm going to make about this. I came onto the forum this morning after losing a member of my family last night cos I thought it would cheer me up. Loving cockapoo owners and breeders with a happy vibe, advice and frivolous, fun chat - that's why i like ILMC. Christ I wish I hadn't bothered!
> 
> Get things into perspective, life is too bloody short! Sort your differences out elsewhere.


Please accept our condolences. J x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

sorry s.claire for your loss x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Christ this is the only post i'm going to make about this. I came onto the forum this morning after losing a member of my family last night cos I thought it would cheer me up. Loving cockapoo owners and breeders with a happy vibe, advice and frivolous, fun chat - that's why i like ILMC. Christ I wish I hadn't bothered!
> 
> Get things into perspective, life is too bloody short! Sort your differences out elsewhere.


So sorry for your loss, puts things into perspective xxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

fallon said:


> Sorry for your loss. I agree with you, JD please stop having digs and being sarcastic to us. Life to short xx


And how exactly does a comment like that help?

I have no allegiance to any breeder on here and just love having a community where we can talk about our dogs is all i want.

If JD were making a dig at you on this or any other thread then your response doesn't help either as it just adds fuel to the fire.

As experienced breeders I appreciate your responses to issues people are having with their dogs, as do i appreciate JD's opinion. 

Now can we please all get back to business as usual!!

S.Claire - really sorry to hear about your loss x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> And how exactly does a comment like that help?
> 
> I have no allegiance to any breeder on here and just love having a community where we can talk about our dogs is all i want.
> 
> ...


Well said!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks to all those with their kind comments. It means a lot. Lots of Nacho cuddles today - he is being a little angel today! It's weird how they know. Thank you again xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

:focus: anyone got any advice on how to avoid or deal with the shyness with strangers problem. ?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> :focus: anyone got any advice on how to avoid or deal with the shyness with strangers problem. ?


I can't be much help here. My problem is Nacho is too bloody friendly and greets humans and dogs alike when they are not so keen! I think it had a lot to do with Nacho having loads of socialisation as a youngster both at puppy classes but with lots and lots of people too - either going out in the early stages in my arms or getting friends and family to come to my home - getting used to outdoors and in his own territory too. Try and get friends/colleagues that have not met the dog to come over or for the dog to go out and meet them. Least as the owner you know that these person/s will know your situation and hopefully the dog will build up a trust with those they don't know - even for just a short time and there will be happy greetings all round and no shyness! Best of luck to anyone with this problem xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

yes socialize them , why dont you google it and maybe you could answer your own question stephen x


----------

